# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Επιλογή cockatiel.

## john john larisa

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα. Θέλω να πάρω ένα cocatil δώρο για τον γιό μου και για μένα φυσικά... Μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο έχω βρει. Ένα αρσενικό 1 έτους ημιαγριοκαι σφυριζει και κελαιδα. Αφου ειναι με αλα πουλια μαζι. Και δύο 23 ημερών. Το πρώτο στο 50 και το δεύτερο στα 35. Και μου έχει πρότεινε αν θέλω να το πάρω και να το ταισω εγώ κρέμα για να με συνηθίζει....(δεν έχω ιδέα από τάισμα μόνο ότι διαβάζω) ή να περιμένω λίγες μέρες ακόμα να ξεκινήσουν να τρώνε μόνα τους.εσυς τη μου προτείνεται? Ποια από τισ δύο περιπτώσεις?

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ειναι ολα απο εκτροφεις; Να μαθεις αν εχουν ταιστει απο τη μανα τους ή στο χερι. Αν ειναι στο χερι να του πεις οτι ειναι εγκληματιας και να ψαξεις αλλον.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν παίρνουμε για κανένα λόγο πουλάκι το οποίο δεν έχει απογαλακτιστεί! Δεν είναι εύκολη δουλειά το τάισμα στο χέρι και μόνο που σου πρότεινε να το πάρεις να το κάνεις εσύ, είναι απαράδεκτος.

----------


## john john larisa

Μου πρότεινε αν ξέρω και θέλω να πάρω. Από την στιγμή που δεν έχω καθόλου ιδέα από τάισμα δεν το διακινδυνεύω. Εκτως αν περιμένω λίγες μέρες να τρώνε μόνα τούς. Λογικά δεν τα ταιζει με κρέμα. Θα μιλήσω μετά γιατί μου έδωσε τηλ και θα μάθω

Δεν ξέρω από λαρισα που να βρω κάποιον . και έκανα ανάρτηση στο φβ. Αν είναι κάποιος από λαρισα και έχει. Και μου είπαν δύο άτομα να ρωτησω εκεί. Είναι σαν μαγαζί με ζωοτροφές. Και έιχε πάρε ένας από εκεί.

----------


## xrisam

Γιάννη όπως σου είπαν και παραπάνω τα παιδιά είναι απαράδεκτο να σου πουλήσει ένα πουλί που δεν εχει απογαλακτηστει λέγοντας σου να συνεχίσεις το τάισμα εσύ. 

Υπάρχουν δυστυχώς και τέτοιοι εκτροφείς....Δες εδώ την πρόσφατη απώλεια του Γιώργου *Ανησυχω για τον Ροκυ ...* το πουλάκι φροντίστηκε με το παραπάνω αλλά δυστυχως δεν τα κατάφερε. 

Η επιλογή του μεγαλύτερου είναι καλύτερη σε πειράζει που είναι ημιάγριο?

----------


## john john larisa

Του εστηλα μήνυμα πριν και τον ρώτησε αν είναι ταισμενα με κρέμα και μου είπε όχι. Αν δεν μπορώ να ταισω εγώ να περιμένω λίγες μέρες να φάνε μόνα τούς. Δηλαδή πόσο θέλει να αποφυλακιστεί;

----------


## xrisam

Δεν εχω εμπειριά με μωρά καθόλου. Θα σου πει σίγουρα η Κωνσταντίνα που ξέρει απο αναπαραγωγές.

Δες εδω μια συζήτηση που είχε γίνει στο παρελθόν: 
*Είναι θεμιτό το τάισμα νεοσσών με κρέμα; (Συζήτηση)*





> Απο *CaptainChoco*
> 
> Από επαγγελματίες εκτροφείς χρησιμοποιείται όχι μόνο για το σκοπό της  εξημέρωσης αλλά και γιατί, παίρνοντας τα μωρά από τους γονείς, εκείνοι  προχωρούν σε νέα αναπαραγωγή γρηγορότερα από ότι αν τα φρόντιζαν μέχρι  να απογαλακτιστούν. Έτσι καταλήγουν να έχουν περισσότερους νεοσσούς σε  μία αναπαραγωγική περίοδο. Άσε που τα ταϊσμένα στο χέρι πωλούνται  παραπάνω από τα μη. 
> 
> Πάμε λοιπόν να πούμε κάποιες "αλήθειες" που είτε είμαστε υπέρ είτε κατά αυτής της τεχνικής δεν μπορούμε να τις αρνηθούμε.
> 
> 1) Το ότι ένα πτηνό είναι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι δεν σημαίνει πως είναι και  ήμερο με όποιον το χειρίζεται. Θα είναι σίγουρα τρομερά ήμερο με τον  φροντιστή του και τις περισσότερες φορές και με τους υπόλοιπους  ανθρώπους γύρω του. Παρόλα αυτά υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που με άλλους είναι  εξίσου φοβικό όσο και ένα μη ταϊσμένο στο χέρι πουλάκι. 
> 2) Αν δεν είναι έμπειρος αυτός που κάνει το τάισμα, μπορεί το πτηνό να  πεθάνει. Αν δεν πεθάνει, είναι πιθανόν να αναπτύξει προβλήματα υγείας,  με ποιο συχνούς τους μύκητες στον προλοβό, είτε όσο είναι νεοσσός, είτε  σε μεγαλύτερη ηλικία. Η κρέμα πρέπει να έχει την σωστή θερμοκρασία. Αν  είναι πολύ καυτή, μπορεί να κάψει τον προλοβό, αν είναι πολύ χλυαρή,  μπορεί να προκαλέσει sour crop, το οποίο σημαίνει πως ο προλοβός δεν  επεξεργάζεται την τροφή για να προχωρήσει προς το στομάχι. *Η τροφή μένει  στάσιμη εκεί και το πουλί παθαίνει μύκητες.* Δες εδώ διάφορα προβλήματα  που μπορεί να προκληθούν στον προλοβό αν η κρέμα δεν έχει τη σωστή  σύσταση: http://beautyofbirds.com/slowcrop.html
> 3) Πουλάκια που είναι ταϊσμένα στο χέρι κάποιες φορές δένονται σε  υπερβολικό βαθμό με τον φροντιστή τους, σε σημείο εξάρτησης. Όλο αυτό  επηρεάζει την ψυχολογία του πτηνού αρνητικά. 
> ...

----------


## john john larisa

Δηλαδή μόλις απογαλακιστεί μπωρο να το πάρω μετά. Αν τρώει μόνο του φυσικά καλά. Και σε λίγο καιρό μετα να ξεκινησω την εκπαίδευση. Με τον τρόπο που διάβασα;

----------


## xrisam

Προσωπικά δεν θα επέλεγα ενα τόσο νεαρό πουλάκι.  Δεν εχω εμπειριά όπως σου είπα. Τα πουλάκια μου ηταν ήδη μεγάλα 5 ετών (Ξέρξης) και 18 μηνών (Πηνελόπη).

Κάτσε να σου πουν και τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά μια γνώμη :winky:

----------


## john john larisa

Κατάλαβα μαλον στο θυλικο 9 μηνών ή στο αρσενικό από το πετ που είναι 1 χρόνου και σφυρίζει κελαιδα ωραία. Αφού από κάπου αλλού δεν βρίσκω.

----------


## xrisam

Εχουν δαχτυλίδι στο ποδαράκι τους?

----------


## john john larisa

Δεν γνωρίζω για το θυλικο νομίζω το αρσενικό έχει.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ή μπορει και να περιμενεις λιγο μηπως βρεις καποιον πιο ευσυνειδητο εκτροφεα που μπορεις να εμπιστευτεις. Τα μεγαλα κοκατιλ γνωριζεις κατι παραπανω για τον εκτροφεα τους; Τις συνθηκες διαβιωσης τους, τη διατροφη τους;

----------


## john john larisa

Τον αρσενικό που είναι στο πετ. Γνωρίζω αυτόν με το πετ ασχολείται μόνο με πτηνά. Τα προσέχει και εξυπηρέτηση όσες φωρες πήγα. Αταν τον μιλούσε τον παπαγάλο τον κυτουσε ενθουσιασμένο και άρχισε να σφυρίζει. Τέρμα πάνω το τσουλουφι .

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η ασφαλής ηλικία για να πάρεις μωράκι είναι 3,5 μηνών και πάνω, ιδανικά 4 μηνών. Θα έχει σίγουρα απογαλακτιστεί και θα τρώει μόνο του και θα έχει ξεπεράσει λίγο το "επικίνδυνο" στάδιο. Το πρώτο αγοράκι που πήρα όταν ξεκίνησα ήταν 3,5 μηνών και πέρα από το αρχικό σοκ αλλαγής περιβάλλοντος κατά το οποίο δεν έτρωγε για λίγες μέρες, δεν παρουσίασε άλλο πρόβλημα. Και τα μωράκια που χάρισα εγώ αργότερα, τα έδωσα σε αντίστοιχη ηλικία και είναι μια χαρούλα και τα δύο! Πριν τα δώσω είχαν μείνει χωρίς τους γονείς σε άλλο κλουβί για να είμαι σίγουρη ότι όντως μπορούν να φάνε και να πιουν νερό μόνα τους.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

> Η ασφαλής ηλικία για να πάρεις μωράκι είναι 3,5 μηνών και πάνω, ιδανικά 4 μηνών. Θα έχει σίγουρα απογαλακτιστεί και θα τρώει μόνο του και θα έχει ξεπεράσει λίγο το "επικίνδυνο" στάδιο. Το πρώτο αγοράκι που πήρα όταν ξεκίνησα ήταν 3,5 μηνών και πέρα από το αρχικό σοκ αλλαγής περιβάλλοντος κατά το οποίο δεν έτρωγε για λίγες μέρες, δεν παρουσίασε άλλο πρόβλημα. Και τα μωράκια που χάρισα εγώ αργότερα, τα έδωσα σε αντίστοιχη ηλικία και είναι μια χαρούλα και τα δύο! Πριν τα δώσω είχαν μείνει χωρίς τους γονείς σε άλλο κλουβί για να είμαι σίγουρη ότι όντως μπορούν να φάνε και να πιουν νερό μόνα τους.


Μακαρι Κωνσταντινα να ηταν ολοι τοσο υπευθυνοι οσο εσυ!

----------


## john john larisa

Αυτό ακριβώς.... Μακάρι όλοι να σκεφτόταν τα ζωντανά και μετά το κέρδος.εγώ σκέφτομαι το αρσενικό να πάρω.... Ξέρω ότι σαν πετ σοπ τα προσέχει γιατί έχει μόνο πτηνά. Περνώ από αυτόν τροφές σχεδόν 2 χρόνια και είναι και οργανωμένος. Τώρα τα 50 ευρώ είναι λίγο θεματακι αν σκαφτεί και το κλουβί..... Το οποίο θα φτιαξω με τον Κουνιαδος μου . 50*50*1μετρο ύψος. Ξύλα και κουνελοσηρμα. Έχω ψάξει στις κατασκευές . αλλά δεν μπωρω να δω εικόνες σε πολά. Όπως και σε σταντ από ξύλο ελιάς. Κοντά στο χωριό μου έχει ελαιώνα οπότε θα βρω να κάνω κάτι καλό...

----------


## mitsman

Εγώ θα έπαιρνα το μωρό όταν γινόταν 3 μηνών...  Είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή από όλες τις απόψεις!!!

----------


## john john larisa

Κατάλαβα...... Πάει περίπατο το δωράκι..... Για αργότερα.. Εκτός αν βρω κάτι άλλο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλύτερα να καθυστερήσει λιγάκι αλλά να είναι κάτι καλό και από καλή πηγή το κυριότερο!

----------


## mitsman

Σκεψου οτι ειναι κατι που πολυ πιθανον να το εχεις για παρεα ισως και 15 χρονια, για 2 μηνες θα κολλησουμε???

----------


## john john larisa

Πολύ σωστα..... Οπότε μάλλον πάμε παρα πίσω..... Θα ασχολιθω καλύτερα με την κατασκευή του κλουβιου με λεπτομέρεια. Να είναι έτοιμοι και βλέπουμε μετά....

----------


## alex1986lunatic

> Σκεψου οτι ειναι κατι που πολυ πιθανον να το εχεις για παρεα ισως και 15 χρονια, για 2 μηνες θα κολλησουμε???


Μπορει ακομα και 25!

----------


## john john larisa

Πάνε τόσο πολύ;;;; Με καλή διατροφή και φροντίδα φαντάζομαι

----------


## john john larisa

Τελικά θα πάρουμε το αρσενικό...

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Καλως να τον δεχτητε!

----------


## john john larisa

Θα ανβασω φωτο αν κααφερω να μου πήρε γνώμες και συμβουλές...

----------


## john john larisa

Δεν μπωρω να ανεβασω από το κινητό φωτογραφίες

----------


## xrisam

εδω πως ανεβαζουμε στο imgur

*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών με imgur

*

----------


## john john larisa

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά χριστούγεννα... Από κινητό πως ανεβάζουν; Με τον ίδιο τρόπο;;;; Να ανιιξω καινούριο θέμα με φωτογραφίες να μου πείτε σχολείο παρατηρήσεις συμβουλές.

----------


## xrisam

Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών από συσκευές android.

Αλλά αντι για το photobucket χρησιμοποιήσε την σελίδα του imgur.

Επίσης μπορείς να κάνεις δοκιμή εδώ: 
*test*

----------

